# Woman finds bat in Christmas tree



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

*Woman finds bat in Christmas tree *
21 minutes ago

Sheila Kearns had a Christmas tree delivered to her home on Sunday. She says she thought she'd been pricked by pine needles when she reached into the tree while decorating it. But the next morning, she found a bat hanging upside down in her home.

It turns out that the Christmas tree farm Kearns bought from keeps bats around for pest control and that one unwittingly hitched a ride to her home.

Animal control officials picked up the bat, which tested negative for rabies.

Kearns got a tetanus shot and some antibiotics, but says she's not fazed. She says she'll keep buying her trees from the same farm.

___

Information from: KKFX-TV Santa Maria/Michael Edgecomb


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Now thats a quality christmas tree


----------



## grapegrl (Jan 3, 2006)

Poor little bat... 

I actually put a bat "ornament" on my tree. I have a small colony of artificial bats (made from marabou and crepe--fairly lifelike) that I hang from my chandelier and other places around the house at Hallowe'en. I keep one with my Yule decorations to put on the big downstairs tree. It's trimmed in a woodland theme and also features a life-size owl.


----------



## skullboy (Sep 21, 2006)

That,s like finding the prize in a Cracker Jack box!Lucky Bitch.


----------



## Blackwidow (Jul 9, 2005)

grapegrl said:


> Poor little bat...
> 
> I actually put a bat "ornament" on my tree. I have a small colony of artificial bats (made from marabou and crepe--fairly lifelike) that I hang from my chandelier and other places around the house at Hallowe'en. I keep one with my Yule decorations to put on the big downstairs tree. It's trimmed in a woodland theme and also features a life-size owl.


Your tree sounds gorgeous grapegrl, any chance of seeing some pics? Did you make the artificial bats yourself?


----------



## grapegrl (Jan 3, 2006)

Blackwidow, 

No, I found the little guys at a really nice nursery that also has a holiday decor shop. I gathered up all I could find and haven't been able to find any like them since. I'll take some pictures of the tree when I finish decorating this week and post them.


----------



## Brad Green (Jul 29, 2004)

The hell with the tree, I'd have kept the bat! Some people have all the luck.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

I put up some bat houses but no bat ever moved in. I even got some bat poop from someone I knew that had bats in their attic. Rubbed some on the house so the bats would think other bats lived there. It didn't work. Like Brad said, lucky lady.


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

The hell with "It's a Wonderful Life', this is the greatest Christmas story ever.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

I can't believe she let them take the bat away! What a sad ending to an otherwise great story. Free bats!


----------



## skullboy (Sep 21, 2006)

scareme said:


> I put up some bat houses but no bat ever moved in. I even got some bat poop from someone I knew that had bats in their attic. Rubbed some on the house so the bats would think other bats lived there. It didn't work. Like Brad said, lucky lady.


I started building a bat house for the yard but they had a rash of bats being captured with rabies in the area so I decided to wait.


----------

